# "Jack & the Beanstalk" ?



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

I have these strange "sisal"(?) plants outside my house. Every few years they suddenly send up these amazing stalks, which flower, attract hundreds of birds, and then basically dry up & collapse!


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

The base & leaf section look like something out of "Day of the Triffids" !


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

And those things have sharp points and buzz saw edges. Great burglar deterrents! This is a small one, in training :-


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

If anyone knows anything about them, I would love to hear from you (other than the inevitable phallic symbol comments !)[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting landscaping from this New Jersey resident's point of view! I believe that beanstalk plant is a variety of Yucca ..try a google search..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

Sci-fi looking for sure,...but at least the birds seem to benefit from them....[]


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, Cyber. Found a Yucca - aloe in Italy which looks very much like it; very thick, broad leaves with really sharp saw-like edges. This is a plant you do NOT want to fall into. You would look like something out of the "Texas Chainsaw Massacre"![] The only problem is that we have a raging South Easter gale, which has been blowing for days now and threatening to snap the poor thing's stem !


----------



## coreya (Nov 25, 2010)

its called a century plant here in florida, something to do with the length of time between blooms.


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, that would also figure; this thing doesn't exactly bloom regularly. We've lived here 40 years and I think this is only the second one we've had !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

LoL,...Just don't stand anywhere downwind of it when the gale's blowing!...(Unless your wearing armor).


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, Joe, I have a very "petite" wife; only weighs about 105lb. In this sort of wind she has to garden in lead boots ! As it is, she normally comes off second best in disputes with rose creepers etc. I would definitely not advise her to try climbing this thing to get the giant's gold or whatever ![]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 26, 2010)

We have them out on the "leeward" side of the Island. They started popping up about 15 years ago. Don't know how they got here but they spread quickly.


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 26, 2010)

The more I hear about these - in Italy, Florida, popping up in Hawaii etc - the more I am reminded of Triffids !! [:-]  BEWARE, people, they are among us & pretending to be pretty(?) garden plants, and then one day .... !!! [][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2010)

I have them here in NJ and they bloom like this every year.....


----------



## coreya (Nov 26, 2010)

all you ever wanted to know about the century plant and more!!!

 http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-century-plant.htm


----------



## SAbottles (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Correya - very informative.
 Aha - epackage, so now they're in NJ as well. I knew it !
 Cyber, that poster looks just like what's outside my window.
 In fact ... there's something tapping at the window now .... it's opening and - OHH NO !!
  Someone HELP !!! I'm beinggggg .....

THIS MESSAGE SENT BY TENTACLE ....


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 15, 2010)

Right; having escaped from threats of terrible internal probing (Oh no, not with those spikes!)  I can report on the present state of "that thing" [alias the Yucca]. It is now up to about 40 feet :-


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 15, 2010)

and the bunches of "sprouts" are well formed :-


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 15, 2010)

Any day now they should open and then instead of the "Triffids" it'll be "The Birds is Coming!"


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2010)

That stalk is seriously 40 feet tall now?? 

 Some seriously cool flora you have down there.

 How high do ya think Jack could shimmy up that thing before it would snap?


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, Stephen. Well, a lot depends on whether it was Jack Sprat or Jack Fat ! My wife could probably get near to the top, but I don't intend asking her ![:-] It is higher than the roof now and shows no inclination of stopping. It does, however, have an inclination of several degrees, thanks to the South Easter !!
 Last time we had one of these, when the flower pods opened the birds went absolutely crazy, so we are fascinated to see what will happen this time. Here is another shot to give some idea of the height. I should really get it with someone standing next to it ... or at least near it ! -


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually meant to load this picture:


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2010)

That last image really puts it in perspective, what an incredible plant! Few things besides some fungi seem to grow so quickly.

 So what would you estimate the diameter of that trunklike stem is near ground level? Looks like you could build a small treehouse if you had a few of those growing next to eachother.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks like a giant asparagus.


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

Suzanne, if only it were [:-]!!  At the present price of asparagus over here it would be better than the giant's gold !![]
 Here's a shot of my wife near it to give some perspective :


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

And Stephen, this is me asking how the @#$% I'm meant to get near enough to measure it [] !! However, I did and at about 4 ft up, the circumference is about 45cm !


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

Just then our garden service arrived and I asked one of them to chop it down with a weed eater !  I think the smile on his face says it all !!


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

And so it remains, looming ominously against the sky (which, for those of you stuck in the snow like Joe, is a lovely warm blue !!)


----------



## woody (Dec 17, 2010)

A good friend of mine, who I went to Berklee College of Music with, is originally from South Africa.
 His name is John Lockwood and he's a great bass guitar player.


----------



## ktbi (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice pictures Dale....Are they all over the place - in every yard?  Do they give off a foul odor?  We had something very similar in Japan, not nearly as tall, and it really stunk, but the birds and bugs loved them.....Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2010)

Dale,...are the leaves near the bottom part of that plant too?...Talk about an instant bird feeder! and if I may ask,...is that a tile roof on your home? Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

Ron, no. Even tho' I described it as an "invasion", they are pretty scattered. Ours is the only one in this area, but within 3 miles there are quite a number of skinny tall stalks visible. Not sure about the smell, will let you know when the pods open ! []


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

Joe, the big heavily serated leaves are down at the base, the branches with the pods are all higher up. And yes, that is a cement tile roof and just a few months ago I painted the whole d#mn thing myself [:'(] !! Used to do a lot of climbing, so I used ropes to protect myself, but it still got quite hairy at times ! Here's a shot as I was doing the front :


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 17, 2010)

And another of the intrepid (read stupid!) painter :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 1, 2011)

In answer to a query from cyberdigger, yes, that tentacular thing is still there and still growing!! -


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 1, 2011)

With the very strong South Easter we have had for two weeks, I swear the tip of that thing had a 7 foot sway! Here is a view from up in our garden, showing that it is rearing above the roof :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 1, 2011)

There are quite a number of others in the area and. like ours, the clusters of buds are still shut tight. Think the very cold wind might have something to do with it:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 1, 2011)

In the meanwhile something else is looming on the horizon :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 1, 2011)

This palm tree seems to think it is something out of "Lawerence of Arabia" and will have to be curtailed shortly !!  :-


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 14, 2011)

Well it's taken just about forever, but the buds have finally opened & the birds are arriving:-  1st) a red-winged starling


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 14, 2011)

2nd) a Cape Weaver :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 14, 2011)

3rd) the sort of pandemonium that occurs when a number of them arrive together - there are 4 birds here


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 14, 2011)

There is an agave (century plant) embossed on the back of some of the Peter Fahrney medicines....
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-223473/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#223473


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice photos, Matt. Lovely plant - but no birds on it ?!!! [&o]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2011)

[] Looks like show time, Dale! Can you observe the bird activity from your windows??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 14, 2011)

Previous post.


> As regards the Beanstalk - I know what's under there - the sewage pipe into which it's probably inserted its roots


 That's a tough call? Do you keep an awesome plant or keep using the bathroom?


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, cyber. If you look at earlier photos you will see it is right next to the stoep windows, which we hosed down yesterday so that we could see through them after the hellish South Easter we have been having.

 Cows, as regards the toilet issue, I don't think I'll go there (except as per normal!!) This thread could get too scatological [] !!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2011)

Great bird pics!...Looks like you might have a pretty good lens on your cam.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, time for some more bird photos (despite that comment in a certain thread that claimed this site was just for "bird watchers & farmers" !![]
 That biiig plant is really attracting the birds now, could definitely use an air traffic controller !
 This is a Cape Weaver (above) & an Orange-breasted Sunbird (below) :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

A female Sunbird taking a break from eating :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

A very long tailed Sugar Bird choosing its next meal:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

and then getting stuck in :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

Joe, it's a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ8, with a pretty nice lens and an excellent zoom, up to 72x !![8D]


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice photos Dale.  One question. Will this plant die like the ones here in the States?  I've seen a couple send up the stalk , flower, and then the whole thing dies.  They also are reported to have a very foul odor like rotting meat.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dale,...excellent pics! (This birdwatcher, and sometimes farmer appreciates the pics)[] and it IS general chat! Geez! We have 25 other categories for glass postings.... I should think that sufficiant.[]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Bruce, yes - once the flowering is complete the stalk pretty much withers, but the tangle of leaves remains alive. The birds have been ripping at the pods and many have fallen down, so I have had a chance to smell them and no, there doesn't seem to be any rotting meat odour, just quite pleasant plant smell.

 Joe, thanks. I am almost sorry that thread disappeared as I just couldn't believe the arrogance of the woman - as a new comer, asking for information and then trashing everyone ! Unbelievable ! And why the heck shouldn't we be bird watchers as well ? Oh well, I guess it takes all sorts! [:'(]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally managed to get a shot of an orange-breasted sunbird showing some of its colouring :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 20, 2011)

Pity we can't train some of the little feathered freaks (or their night time counterparts) to act as watchdogs (or watchbirds!!) Had an attempted break-in last night. Wife heard noises, got up & investigated, no sign. This morning we found a pane of glass in our stoep door had been broken and the door unlocked. As our alarm did not go off, we can only assume they were scared off by the lights going on. The area across from us (visible in many of the photos) has had 17 break-ins in about 2 months !! []


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, for those of you that aren't bored to death by the saga of that humungus plant, here is the latest update:  the flower pods are in full bloom and this weight, together with the howling SE wind has it over at an alarming angle :-


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 22, 2011)

The birds are having an absolute feast on all the insects and the flowers themselves. They really rip into the pods and as a result the ground below is becoming littered with the debris:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 22, 2011)

Meanwhile, on the other side of the house, certain birds take advantage of the sprinkler on the lawn to grab a welcome bath: (while disguising themselves cleverly as rocks!)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Pity we can't train some of the little feathered freaks (or their night time counterparts) to act as watchdogs (or watchbirds!!) Had an attempted break-in last night. Wife heard noises, got up & investigated, no sign. This morning we found a pane of glass in our stoep door had been broken and the door unlocked. As our alarm did not go off, we can only assume they were scared off by the lights going on. The area across from us (visible in many of the photos) has had 17 break-ins in about 2 months !!Â []


 


 That's a shame Dale!...I keep a handy pump shotgun near the bed, for anyone dares to cross the threshold of my "castle"....(Or you could take a cue from ol Alfred...[]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah Joe, I could certainly do with them ! In the meantime I sleep with one hand on my .38; mind you it gets tricky when I scratch my nose [] !!


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 24, 2011)

Despite its battering from the South Easter the old yucca continues to attract the hordes. How many can you count in this photo?
 [reminds me of that old rhyme "Four and twenty blackbirds ..." ]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 24, 2011)

When the eating's good, it don't matter which way up you are!


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I know; this is in danger of becoming a "never-ending story" as well !! Actually as you will see from these pictures, it's pretty near the end:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 28, 2011)

That thing is leaning at a serious angle, right out over the road !! Several of the pod stems have ripped loose with the howling South East wind we are having (which is part of the weather pattern that has caused serious flooding upcountry).


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

make sure you arent under it when it goes.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 28, 2011)

Might be more of a problem if there's a car under it !! Could be an interesting insurance claim etc as it is actually not on my property but on the edge of the road, which is Council property [&o] !!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2011)

She's listing hard to the "port" side! []Timberrrrrrr! Dale, what is the red flowering plant right behind it?


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 28, 2011)

I think what you are looking at is bougainvillaea (yes I looked it up!) It has red and yellow flowers. There is also a hibiscus, which I think you can see in the second picture. It's a bit of a jungle at the moment, but it keeps intruders away from the windows!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 29, 2011)

throw a rope around that baby!


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 2, 2011)

Rock, I considered it, but the weight of that baby would probably pull the chimney or whatever I tied it to away with it! It's heavy [:-] !
 These Sunbirds are still enjoying what's left -


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 2, 2011)

As you can see, it's really leaning over badly now ! But before it goes, I have an announcement : it is a SISAL, not a YUCCA ![8D]
 What is happening is that the roots are being pulled up out of the ground !!


----------

